# should i charge extra



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

absolutley. and put a tin cup on the front of your truck for people to make donations in.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

What the heck are you talking about?

Did you start a new thread instead of posting to another one?

Have more coffee and re-post.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

That's too funny!! LOL


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

My mother always told me if I didn't have something nice to say not to say anything at all. I decided to heed her advice on this thread!! I did have the same thoughts, though!


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

bribrius;468558 said:


> absolutley. and put a tin cup on the front of your truck for people to make donations in.


*Only if you are blind..............
*


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I have some slugs, is that good enough for you?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Bribius, whats cookin up in Maine today?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Gicon;475925 said:


> Bribius, whats cookin up in Maine today?


not much. did a couple cleanups this morning from last night storm. Probably should have done it last night but I procrastinated. I i knocked down the banking my neighbor insists on snowblowing until it is ten feet high and my better half can't see to back out of the driveway. which the neighbor then asked me to come over and plow the snow from the banking out of his driveway.  But i really have done little to nothing today AND IT HAS BEEN GREAT!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

see what happens when u plow for beer money










mommy dont let your kids grow up to be plow men....lol j.k


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

And, how is your better half doing this evening?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

StoneDevil;475940 said:


> see what happens when u plow for beer money
> 
> mommy dont let your kids grow up to be plow men....lol j.k


you get to stay home half the day and drink beer.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

Ain't randomness great?


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Stone, how do you like that Toro in your signature? I was thinking on buying a few of those at the beginning of this year, but I want to test drive one first. Any thoughts?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Gicon;475945 said:


> And, how is your better half doing this evening?


don't know. haven't really talked to her. she cooked supper. i ate supper. she went upstairs with child. i stayed downstairs. 
suppose she is doing okay. she did mention she noticed the snowbank was gone when she drove in.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well your right was off for 10 days holiday break,back to the real world today, we had 3 inches in my drive but i didnt fire the toro up until i got home at 5:30 and only had half a drive to do but what i did do it was good, had to pull it 10 times to get it fired though as this was the first time doing it..


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Nothing like scoring a couple of brownie points....


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i am thinking of plowing my street on the next storm. for no other reason than to make the town plow guy scratch his head and wonder who plowed in his assigned area.


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Take pictures of the confusion


----------



## sparky8370 (Nov 26, 2007)

bribrius;475963 said:


> i am thinking of plowing my street on the next storm. for no other reason than to make the town plow guy scratch his head and wonder who plowed in his assigned area.


You might find him scratching your head!!


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

Gicon;475965 said:


> Take pictures of the confusion


okay. 
least i can do really since i knocked all the snowbanks over three feet back into the street. I should do something to help them out on the next one.

EDIT: NOT ALL THE SNOW BANKS ON THE ENTIRE STREET. JUST THE ONES BORDERING AND IN FRONT OF THE TWO DRIVES ON THE STREET I OWN. SAFETY FIRST. MUST HAVE VISIBILITY FOR ONCOMING TRAFFIC WHEN ENTERING OR EXITING A PUBLIC WAY.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

StoneDevil;475957 said:


> well your right was off for 10 days holiday break,back to the real world today, we had 3 inches in my drive but i didnt fire the toro up until i got home at 5:30 and only had half a drive to do but what i did do it was good, had to pull it 10 times to get it fired though as this was the first time doing it..


ten days holiday break?
are you a u.s. senator?
i only had two days paid holiday. my other half had one for christmas and worked new years.
your spoiled!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

spoiled yes I'm job site was shut down from 12-23-07 till 1-2-08i did have ti use vac time but yes i enjoyed my time off, place keeps busy surveying 6in excavation yes i said 6 inches at a time pain in the a$$


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes I like things and stuff too!!


----------

